# Camera repair videos



## azor (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi, take a look at this YouTube channel, lots of film camera repair videos, mainly Canon but there are other brands:


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4FN-rBYS2DxrWd2zs6DkmQ


----------



## rallison (Nov 22, 2021)

nice video


----------

